# Wicked Awesome Case mod. *8 Pics*



## awildgoose

Alright guys, I'm modding what is going to be my next case. I still have to spray paint is and add another fan but this is what I have done today.

*Before*

















*Going through*








*What I have done 19th April Sunday 09*








*Done on 20th April Monday*












*Done more 20th April*

























And this is the switch:




Please tell me what you like. 
I didn't add this (forgot to take picture) but I added two switches from older PSU's to the front.
Also you may want to know how they will hook up, but that is a surprise.

Is there anyway to change the title?

Also can you not look at the Number plate:good:? I didn't see it there while taking the pic.


----------



## Shane

Cant see any pics?


----------



## awildgoose

Took me a little while to load them
In the end I left and came back and they were there instantly.
When I say HUGE I mean HUGE!!!1 so yeh.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Why dont you size those down so we can actually see what you did?


----------



## awildgoose

I didn't realize until I uploaded them how big they were but I will.


----------



## awildgoose

Ok it's done. Re sized it and it takes nothing to load up.


----------



## Motoxrdude

awildgoose said:


> Ok it's done. Re sized it and it takes nothing to load up.



Much better. Your case mod looks good  Now take some car wax and buff out those scuffs :good:

EDIT: Actually, don't wax it if you are going to be painting it. Let me know if you want advice on painting your case. I can tell you how to do it right and get a mirror finish :good:


----------



## awildgoose

I've painted cases before (and a lot of other things) but thanks anyway. I took the photo's before I cleaned it up a bit with some metho and I filed down the edges.

BTW the painting is going to be more of a good looks thing, like probably something simple like flames so lightning.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Haha, don't do flames man. Unless you are decent at airbrushing, it is going to look like garbage IMO.


----------



## laznz1

not a bad mod mate needs lights and painting though lol


----------



## lovely?

laznz1 said:


> not a bad mod mate needs lights and painting though lol



agreed. it could also use two fans that either both use the same color lights, plastic, or at least have something in common for the sake of uniformity.


----------



## Motoxrdude

So what are your other plans for this case awildgoose?


----------



## awildgoose

So everyone thinks flames suck? Well I am decent with the air-brush as I use it a fair bit. I want to have a black background and have blue-ish lightning on it. I have got switches from old PSU's I have at the front (took pictures before I put them on) in a panel that covers where you would put a floppy drive. Where the DVD drive is (on my current computer) there is a 120mm fan there as well, so I will transfer that across. I'm going to go to Dick Smith (electronic store) to buy some lights or something like that.

And to the fan thing "for the sake of uniformity" I have another spare black one that I can use there instead of the see through one. I am going to cut the end off the wires (as I already have for the black one on there) and soldier them to male IDE (whatever they are called) power connectors that also connect to a female connector so I don't lose a plug (even though I am going to buy a SATA2 HDD).

That's it for now, you will just have to wait.


----------



## Aastii

looks awesome, just a quick question though, how the hell did you get those edges so smooth? I will post my case mod up at some point that i did a few weeks back now where i put a 120mm hold in the side of my case for a fan to suck onto my graphics cards, but to give you some idea, the edges look terrible without the fan guard on covering em  . I still think it is good for my first ever mod though


----------



## Motoxrdude

Aastii said:


> looks awesome, just a quick question though, how the hell did you get those edges so smooth? I will post my case mod up at some point that i did a few weeks back now where i put a 120mm hold in the side of my case for a fan to suck onto my graphics cards, but to give you some idea, the edges look terrible without the fan guard on covering em  . I still think it is good for my first ever mod though



A good jigsaw and file :good:


----------



## Aastii

Motoxrdude said:


> A good jigsaw and file :good:



Hmmm, i used dremel attatchment to cut (well, melt my way through, it was acrylic after all) and then a sanding attatchment to file down. It isn't bad, it is a circle, but just a little messy


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah, you are never going to get it to look perfect. The best way that I have done is to use a hole cutter bit. Problem is finding one that is 80mm.


----------



## awildgoose

Motoxrdude said:


> A good jigsaw and file :good:



Actually, the bottom hole (one with the golden grill) was done with a jigsaw and then I filed it, and the top one (silver grill) was done with tin snips, as you see in the picture.


----------



## brian

changed the title for ya.


----------



## awildgoose

brian said:


> changed the title for ya.



Thanks, I'm just about to upload some more pictures.


----------



## mep916

awildgoose said:


> and the top one (silver grill) was done with tin snips, as you see in the picture.



lol. Kinda sloppy, but overall, well done mate. Best of luck with the finished product. I hope to start and finish my case mods some time this year.


----------



## DirtyD86

i cannot believe you used aviation shears for a case mod. LOL.


----------



## awildgoose

I only used them for 1 hole, and here we call them tin snips.
Today I only worked on it for 15 minutes as the heat in the shed built up, so I gotta let it air out.


----------



## Motoxrdude

awildgoose said:


> I only used them for 1 hole, and here we call them tin snips.
> Today I only worked on it for 15 minutes as the heat in the shed built up, so I gotta let it air out.



They are called tin snips here too. I think he was just messing with you


----------



## awildgoose

Motoxrdude said:


> They are called tin snips here too. I think he was just messing with you



Yeh, I can imagine him doing that. When I first read it I read it fast and just saw "sheers" and thought he was having a go because I'm Australian and one of the stereotypical Australian is a sheep sheerer so yeh, but that's not it anyway.

Back to topic, is there any more comments or anything people thought/think I can do better on or something I can improve on?
Or even a good colour scheme or design, I actually am pretty good with the air-brush.


----------



## DirtyD86

awildgoose said:


> Yeh, I can imagine him doing that. When I first read it I read it fast and just saw "sheers" and thought he was having a go because I'm Australian and one of the stereotypical Australian is a sheep sheerer so yeh, but that's not it anyway.



until i see you wrestle a kangaroo in your bonds i won't ever stereotype you 

in all seriousness they are called aviation shears as well as tin snips


----------



## laznz1

looks good after the updates like the cleaning wiring job nut your switches  arnt str8!!


----------



## awildgoose

laznz1 said:


> looks good after the updates like the cleaning wiring job nut your switches  arnt str8!!



The switches are straight, the label's are not.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> The switches are straight, the label's are not.



I agree with him, the left switch looks way out on the pics, the right one looks straight 

How can you have a seitch for the cpu and gpu though, can you explain please?


----------



## Shane

Looking good so far,What i would have done is put those two fans on the side at the bottom and cut a clear window for the sidepanel,Then i would give the whole case a new paint job....including the inside.

Looks like you know what your doing with the cables so thats fine.

Im not too sure why you have put switches on the Gpu and Cpu fans though? because i dunno about you but i would never turn them off anyway so its realy pointless them been there?


----------



## Aastii

If the front bottom is solid you could drill holes in a pattern or style, or saw in a swirl or flame or lightning like you said you wanted  and then mount a fan or 2 on the front to suck air through, will keep your system reeeeaaaaal cold if you can get enough air coming through and will look kick ass


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> *I agree with him, the left switch looks way out on the pics, the right one looks straight  (1)*
> 
> *How can you have a seitch for the cpu and gpu though, can you explain please? (2)*





Nevakonaza said:


> Looking good so far,What i would have done is put those two fans on the side at the bottom and cut a clear window for the sidepanel,T*hen i would give the whole case a new paint job (3)*....including the inside.
> 
> Looks like you know what your doing with the cables so thats fine.
> 
> *Im not too sure why you have put switches on the Gpu and Cpu fans though? (2)* because i dunno about you but i would never turn them off anyway so its realy pointless them been there?





Aastii said:


> If the front bottom is solid you could drill holes in a pattern or style, or saw in a swirl or flame or lightning like you said you wanted * and then mount a fan or 2 on the front to suck air through (4)*, will keep your system reeeeaaaaal cold if you can get enough air coming through and will look kick ass



(1) I was looking at the pics at school today and yess, the one on the left does look off.

(2) When I put it as "CPU" and "GPU" I didn't want to right, "fan that blows onto the CPU" and "fan that blows onto the graphics card" so I just put CPU and GPU as something shorter.

(3) I am going to paint it, probably not the inside, but the outside I will. I might do some freehand sketch art or just some stencil work, but it still is going to look good. I don't know when but.

(4) The picture of the case from the back all the way to the inside was meant because I was/maybe might be going to put a fan at the bottom and drill through the front of my case as I don't use those USB plugs and the Audio. But where my DVD drive is I have another 120mm fan just below it, still in the DVD drive bay,


----------



## thandakid

awildgoose said:


> Sorry, I  just don't have a picture of my computer, so I thought people could just look at that and get an idea.
> 
> I guess you want me to take it down?



Whats this

and this



awildgoose said:


> I don't have a direct picture of my computer (camera batteries ran out, haven't replaced them).
> 
> EDIT: I will post a pic up soon.


----------



## Candy

awildgoose said:


> (2) When I put it as "CPU" and "GPU" I didn't want to right, "fan that blows onto the CPU" and "fan that blows onto the graphics card" so I just put CPU and GPU as something shorter.



Lol he meant why do you have switches for the CPU and GPU fans as there is no reason for wanting to turn them off. In fact, turning them off would be a bad idea.


----------



## awildgoose

Candy said:


> Lol he meant why do you have switches for the CPU and GPU fans as there is no reason for wanting to turn them off. In fact, turning them off would be a bad idea.



No no no, they are not for the actual CPU and GPU fans at all. There is one fan I added that blows onto the CPU and I added a fan that blows onto the Graphics card. They do not turn the cards/fans on and off themselves just the added extra fans.


----------



## Candy

awildgoose said:


> No no no, they are not for the actual CPU and GPU fans at all. There is one fan I added that blows onto the CPU and I added a fan that blows onto the Graphics card. They do not turn the cards/fans on and off themselves just the added extra fans.



Oh ok, that's alight then


----------



## awildgoose

Candy said:


> Oh ok, that's alight then



Glad I could clear that up then


----------



## Dystopia

i memorized you plate num...im gonna hack police databases and then come after you...im a sadistic killer, and my time here has finally payed off. dont go to sleep. dont be in the dark. get a body guard. what ever. I'll still get you. nothing stops me.


----------



## Dystopia

ever.


----------



## Dystopia

You should kill your self now, itll be easier on you.


----------



## awildgoose

Yeh I forgot to block out the number plate oops. Oh well its not mine, plus you can't kill me, just ask the last guy... oh wait you can't


----------



## Dystopia

I killed the owner. He pissed himself first. It was awesome.


----------



## Dystopia

Lol, I'm really bored right now 

Back to the thread, the mod's looking good!!


----------



## awildgoose

Elimin8or said:


> Lol, I'm really bored right now
> 
> Back to the thread, the mod's looking good!!



Thanks, i still gotta paint it, but I just don't have the money right now. I also gotta drill some more holes at the front for some more air flow.


----------



## Dystopia

awildgoose said:


> Thanks, i still gotta paint it, *but I just don't have the money right now.* I also gotta drill some more holes at the front for some more air flow.



 don't i know what thats like...


----------

